# tracing willow palomino hannoverian mare



## maxamillion (9 February 2011)

Palomino mare 15.2ish out of warlock of bellhouse very stunning would jump anything you put infront of her.
Had no white legs apart from a white star last known to be in suffolk area any info good or bad i just want to know how she is and maybe to keep in contact with owner of her.
Pls let me know if anyone knows anything.or send me your email and i'll email pictures of her 
Thanks


----------



## cally6008 (9 February 2011)

Age ?

Last known in Suffolk ... In what year ?


----------



## maxamillion (9 February 2011)

i cant really remember how old she would be but no older than 12yr she was last known in suffolk about 1-2yrs ago


----------



## maxamillion (11 February 2011)

I have some pictures of her but i dont know how to load them up on here can anyone tell me how to load them up??


----------



## cally6008 (11 February 2011)

Photos - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=426986


----------



## maxamillion (11 February 2011)

<a href="http://s881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/elle1231/?action=view&amp;current=willow1234.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/elle1231/willow1234.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## maxamillion (11 February 2011)

<a href="http://s881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/elle1231/?action=view&amp;current=willow2345.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac14/elle1231/willow2345.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## maxamillion (11 February 2011)

Thank you cally6008 hopefully i have done it right


----------



## LadyRascasse (11 February 2011)




----------



## maxamillion (17 February 2011)

bump


----------



## GlamourDol (17 February 2011)

How big is she?
Did she have a nasty buck in her? Very similar to a willow that used to be on our yard. Will send the link to the friend who had her, but think she looks much bigger.


----------



## maxamillion (19 February 2011)

Hi yes she did have a nasty buck!!yes please send the link to your friend as i am desperate to know how she is getting on


----------



## maxamillion (19 February 2011)

also she was roughly 15.2h ish


----------



## maxamillion (22 February 2011)

bumping xx


----------



## maxamillion (28 February 2011)

still looking for her please someone may know her??


----------

